# Senior Female Rat Seeking a New Home - Central FL



## Mis Ratitas (Jun 19, 2012)

I have the last of a group of 4 rats I adopted last year from an owner who could not care for them.

I have posted this ad in my local (Orlando) Craigslist and hoping to find someone that can adopt Gertie!

Gertrude is a Dwarf Hooded Rat.
She will be 2yrs old in October and has no health issues.

Gertie's "sisters" have recently passed away.
I am not in a position to take in more rats but don't want her to be lonely.
I am looking for an experienced rat owner that has other females she can bond with.
She is not very bonded with me so I feel ok with rehoming her.
Of the 4 she was the dominant and busy with managing the group, so we never really had a lot of one on one time.
She is not aggressive and I can handle her when needed.

If you have EXPERIENCE and OTHER FEMALES that you can integrate her with, and willing to offer her a stable home to live out her life, please contact me.
There is no fee but I will want to deliver her to ensure it is a good home for a rat.


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

If I lived near you I would have loved to take her on. I hope you find a good home for her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mis Ratitas (Jun 19, 2012)

???


----------

